# Homemade treats



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

In summer do you make him frozen yogurt cups? I used to buy them when I had Harley and finally I began to make them. Just fat free yogurt with a little peanut butter in the blender and then freeze batches of them in those little glad bowls with covers. Then on hot summer afternoons I would give him his little dixie cup and he would carry it outside and lay in the shade just licking it out. I think those were his all time favorite treat -- he would have one of those "Got Milk" mustaches! I wish I had a picture of that now.


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

KathyL said:


> In summer do you make him frozen yogurt cups? I used to buy them when I had Harley and finally I began to make them. Just fat free yogurt with a little peanut butter in the blender and then freeze batches of them in those little glad bowls with covers. Then on hot summer afternoons I would give him his little dixie cup and he would carry it outside and lay in the shade just licking it out. I think those were his all time favorite treat -- he would have one of those "Got Milk" mustaches! I wish I had a picture of that now.


What a wonderful idea. I will definitely add that to my dog recipe file for this summer.


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

I don't know if you do Pinterest or not, but I have a board full of dog treats pinned on there. Here is a link to my board Puppy Paws <~~link

I make Roxxi all kinds of treats I have found on that site.


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

What a great pinterest board. I have a batch of the peanut butter/pumpkin biscuits from one of the pins in the oven now. They smell so good. Is it wrong to taste your dog's treats?


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I do the frozen yogurt but add a container of banana baby food. I save the baby food containers from the cookies I bake for Max to freeze the yogurt in.

Who's got a spoiled dog? Not me!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Methinks we should start a section on here called "DIY for your dog". We could include recipes, sewing outfits for Halloween, etc. I bet it would be very popular!


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

I do the frozen yogurt treats also but I add a can of pumpkin or some blueberries or some bananas and freeze them in ice cube trays. I have trays in dog bone and flower shapes.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Wendi said:


> I don't know if you do Pinterest or not, but I have a board full of dog treats pinned on there. Here is a link to my board Puppy Paws <~~link
> 
> I make Roxxi all kinds of treats I have found on that site.


I am very new to pinterest. I love your page and I think that I have followed it, what ever that means. There are some great recipes on there. Great page.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

goldhaven said:


> I am very new to pinterest. I love your page and I think that I have followed it, what ever that means. There are some great recipes on there. Great page.


Pinterest is very addicting. Be afraid, be very afraid.  (I love Pinterest!)


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

laprincessa said:


> Pinterest is very addicting. Be afraid, be very afraid.  (I love Pinterest!)


My DD is addicted too. It is a lot of fun however I end up feeling like I should be doing so much MORE!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I find myself spending hours pinning craft patterns - and then I think, "I should make this stuff instead of just looking at it!" But I do love looking.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Wendi said:


> I don't know if you do Pinterest or not, but I have a board full of dog treats pinned on there. Here is a link to my board Puppy Paws <~~link
> 
> I make Roxxi all kinds of treats I have found on that site.


Wow, so many great recipes and other stuff, too! I started following you!


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

Now I know why my Puppy paws board has so many new followers! :yipee: I'm glad some have found it helpful! I am already planing what to make her for her birthday. arty:


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I mix some soaked oats with some honey, mashed banana and oat bran, then put small rounds of them on a baking tray flattening them a little and pop in the oven for ten minutes


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

OutWest said:


> Methinks we should start a section on here called "DIY for your dog". We could include recipes, sewing outfits for Halloween, etc. I bet it would be very popular!


Thats a fabulous idea! Off you go..you should start it as you thought it!  I think it will be great!


----------

